# Trek 1.2 vs. 1.5



## AmishTycoon (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello,

I made another thread in the bikes, forks and frames section but it isn't getting much activity so I'd thought i'd post another thread in here as well.

I'm considering buying a Trek bike, and i want an entry level bike, either the 1.2 or 1.5. I initially was going to buy the 1.2, but now that i think about it, the 1.5 isn't that much more expensive, and if it is significantly better than the 1.2 I would seriously consider the 1.5.



To make it simple: Is the Trek 1.5 _a lot_ better than the 1.2? So much better that is it worth the extra money?



I hope it is okay that I made another thread, but i think making this thread will help me get more input from the roadbikereview community.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shanabit (Jul 16, 2007)

the 1.5 has better:

Frame
Fork
Wheels
Rear derailleur
Sea post is CARBON
Better Stem

Its worth the extra to me.

take it form me, when you buy low, you end up spending more to get it where you want it form the start. Ive done it here, aint cheap, cheaper to just get what you want and can afford out the gate IMO


----------



## AmishTycoon (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, thanks a lot. Exactly the response I am looking for. :thumbsup:


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The 1.5 is a bargain. Its the one to have, for the reason shanabit stated.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought the Trek 1600 and am HAPPY that I did not go for the cheeper. A few extra bucks buys a LOT....


----------



## GGW (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi there

And for 200 $ more you have the 2.1 
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/2_series/21/


----------

